# انظمة الاطفاء بغاز ثاني اوكسيد الكربون ملفات كاملة للتحميل



## safety113 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*الملف الاول
متطلبات انظمة الاطفاء بغاز ثاني اوكسيد الكربون
co2
يرجى التحميل من المرفقات


*​


----------



## safety113 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*الملف الثاني من عمكم احمد اسعد*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2473772#post2473772#ixzz1eRCeggpX

​* الملف الثاني*
* كل ما**يتعلق** بأنظمة الاطفاء بغاز ثاني اوكسيد الكربون*
* co2*
* يرجى التحميل من المرفقات*​


----------



## safety113 (22 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي أحمد
ملف مميز


----------



## fraidi (23 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووررررر


----------



## safety113 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم
على مروركم الكريم


----------



## aaar (1 يناير 2012)

*مشكور أخي أحمد*


----------



## خالد عطا (6 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووور جدا جدا


----------



## م/وائل أصلان (15 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ASHRAF100 (16 يناير 2012)

*جـــزااكــ الله خـــيـــــر*


----------



## عمروصلاح (16 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## احلى مهندس (16 يناير 2012)

عاشت الايادي 
شكرا


----------



## م/احمد الطويل (17 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة الله يكرمك و يبقي كتر الف خير لز تنزل بقيت الكتاب اللي ده جزء منه


----------



## enwaijee (18 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## petro_man (18 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (29 يناير 2012)

م/احمد الطويل قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة الله يكرمك و يبقي كتر الف خير لز تنزل بقيت الكتاب اللي ده جزء منه



الاخوة الافاضل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا: خالص شكرى لاخى الحبيب احمد على مجهوده العلمى ,والذى نتمنى جميعا ان يجعل الله أعمالنا خالصة لوجه الكريم.
ثانيا:سيدى الفاضل م/احمد الطويل , باقى المجموعة تجدها على الرابط التالى
http://www.998.gov.sa/Ar/Safety/Requirements_for_equipment_fire_and _alarm/Pages/default.aspx 

وهى تحتوى على الكتاب الذى به النظام المذكور,
تمنياتنا بالتوفيق للجميع.

م/ابراهيم توفيق


----------



## ايمن سعدة ايمن (31 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## safety113 (31 يناير 2012)

اللهم اجعله لوجهك الكريم
وشكرا لك اخي الغالي ابراهيم


----------



## mohamedmashaly (3 فبراير 2012)

*مشكور أخي*


----------



## safety_engineer (15 فبراير 2012)

جزالك الله خيرا على المجهود الوفير


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (16 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ME/ABDO Syam (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aly016 (27 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## M.GHARYEB ALBANNA (1 فبراير 2014)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## سعيد الشايب (24 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

